# Quarantine Weeks #2 & 3 & A New Toy



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Usually, by this time, Ken is working. When the end of March hits, he's rarin' to go. He can't sit still. The last couple weeks, he's hounded me on getting plywood, so we can get the inner walls up on the workshop. The first two pieces went up the 6th. Ever since, he's been standing around the shop lookin around, and I keep smelling smoke. Wednesday afternoon, we went and picked up four (4) more pieces of plywood, so the back wall could be done. Now, Ken and I aren't builders/contractors, so the walls aren't perfect; there's a couple small gaps, but Ken will fill it in with wood putty, so when we paint the walls, it shouldn't be too noticeable. Hopefully I can get some real organization in there now. This is where I think I'm gonna be looking up garage organization projects to make for the various tools, gadgets, etc. 

Haven't done too much in the way of my patterns; I'm trying to get the projects laying around completed before I move on to other things. I have a giant tulip that I completed (I'll post it later. I forgot to take a picture of it in the front yard.) I also have four (4) white bunnies that I'm putting the paint on (ever so gradually, I'm afraid) and I was gifted with a tote full of Winfield Collection patterns from a co-worker this week. Her sister in-law had them from someone, and they've been sitting for decades (I think) needing a home. Last count was 96 patterns, with a few of them having multiple copies. It came with Catalog 17, (copyright 1992) which is what I've been using to track which ones I was given. Took two evenings of sorting and looking up to find out what was what. Quite a few were rolled up and a mess, so those all still need to be flattened. Hopefully, I can get to that this weekend.

Oh yeah; got a new toy, too. Ken got me my spindle sander I've been needing forever. Tried it the other day when I was working on one of my small tulips. Nice addition to the shop.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You'll love the sander.

Now, organize the patterns, bitmap trace them on a thumbdrive, and then you got a whole bunch of things to cut whenever and how many you want ........... when you get that CNC machine. lol

What's coming first? Going mad or going broke? Our guv knows what's best for us. Just ask her.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Barb looks like you are way ahead of Rick and me with insulation and paneling but it does make me feel better that I'm ahead of Rick because I at least have some insulation for the shop in the storeroom.:grin:

You will like your new toy, it will save a lot of time. Just cataloging those patterns will help fill some of the extra time you have. Then you can start making changes to them to make them fit your style.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Going together nicely. 

Smelling smoke isn't good. Hope you put the walls up with screws in case you have to trace the source. You can start tracing by checking the connector and switch boxes to make sure the wires are solidly connected. Ignoring a smoke smell can be a disaster, but it's usually no big deal. When you put in the wiring, did you put nail plates (pix) on the studs where the wire goes through? Easy to drive a nail or screw in and hit wire otherwise, which might trigger heat and that smell. I think you're also supposed to put wire to wire connections in a box. I'm not sure about code on that but I do it that way anyhow. 

Keep an inventory of tools for insurance purposes, or at least take pictures of everything. But knowing you, you've probably already done all of that. 

Don't mean to come off lecturing, but this is for other readers as well--a teaching moment. LOL


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I also have that sander. It's a wonderful tool, very versatile. And the walls are really nice and sturdy for shelving and storage. I put my sander on a stand with a door on it to store supplies and to keep the dust out. I also use it a lot for shaping stuff. Hope it makes your sign finishing easier and faster.

BTW, I was trying to remember that oil you use to transfer laser printer images onto wood?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Believe they use wintergreen oil, Tom. But don't quote me.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Barb . Outlets are not very forgiving if you mess their measurements up when using plywood . Guess you can move the outlet up and down a tad to compensate .
I was hoping you’d wait until mine was insulated, but it looks like you beat me to it


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> You'll love the sander.
> 
> Now, organize the patterns, bitmap trace them on a thumbdrive, and then you got a whole bunch of things to cut whenever and how many you want ........... when you get that CNC machine. lol
> 
> What's coming first? Going mad or going broke? Our guv knows what's best for us. Just ask her.


I'll have a CNC machine when you buy one for me, then get me the programs to use it with, then teach me how to use it, John LOL

We won't talk about Whit-less. City workers can cut the grass in municipal areas, but landscapers are sitting at home being forced to live off gov't handouts. That's not our style.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Going together nicely.
> 
> Smelling smoke isn't good.


The smoke I'm smelling, Tom, is from Ken while he's thinking :lol:

All my tools have identification on them, and pictures-a-plenty, but Ken and I also did a formal cataloging of them, and we have other security measures in place.

Oh yeah... John is right. I use Wintergreen Oil to transfer my laser patterns. I have a new video on what I found to make it even easier, but can't access my You Tube account. I wrote the admins for help, but no reply yet. I may have to open a new account.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice job Barb . Outlets are not very forgiving if you mess their measurements up when using plywood . Guess you can move the outlet up and down a tad to compensate .
> I was hoping you’d wait until mine was insulated, but it looks like you beat me to it


Yeah, one of the outlets (Mr. Eagle Eye) is a bit screwy, but I can fix that... watch me :lol:

For some reason, my head got all turned around on the measurements of the one outlet, and Ken ended up using my Dremel and a saw tooth to cut out what was missing, and overshot it... *smh* oh well... only one (so far) that messed up.

Don't think my other half would let me wait 10+ years to insulate, Rick LOL


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@MEBCWD Yeah, gotta try and get them flattened, first. Then catalog. I don't think there will be many that I do; they're so outdated, which bums me out. Maybe I'll do a list and post what I got and see what you guys think.

As for the insulation, between you guys on here telling me to get it done quick, and my husband and his ants-in-the-pants, can't-sit-still crap, I had to get it done :lol:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I always had trouble getting the outlet holes cut accurately, then I found this trick. Fit the sheet to the space, trim the outside if necessary. Once you have a perfect fit, outline the junction box with lipstick and press the sheetrock or ply up against the wall and box. Drill four holes in the corners of the outline, and cut through. Perfect fit every time.

I really liked the pictures of your shop, looking pretty darn good. 

One thing I did that worked out well for me was putting up some 6 ft long shelving brackets, you know, the kind that lets you position wire shelves wherever you want, so you can adjust your shelving to hold all kinds of stuff. Attach the long brackets to studs if you can then you can put a lot of weight on them, and you can change your shelves as you add stuff. You can also use the shelves set close together to let finish or paint dry, or to store anything you want. Pix. 

You can also just use cheap wood for shelves and the clip on brackets can be anything from 6 to 18 inches deep, or even a mix. I even found I can store my Bessy clamps on the end of one wire shelf.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DessertRatTomthis is what I wanna use for the lumber rack (going on the back wall)
Lane Bros WoodShop: Lumber Rack

Drill Charging Station:
https://diyprojects.ideas2live4.com/cordless-drill-storage-and-charging-station/?utm_content=buffer0824b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_campaign=buffer/

I have a plan or two for the clamps, but not sure where I got them. I have a list of things that need to be put up to get some of the things off the floor and save some room.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

*YAY! Ken has some of the painting done!!!*

Ken found a gallon of paint in the furnace room, and decided to use it on as many of the walls as it will cover. Now we can put up the lumber rack Wednesday. (Tomorrow he'll be "working" with his boss at the yard, gettin things ready for their return to work.)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That lumber rack is nice. Cheap too. My shop is pretty small so I have a lumber rack for long pieces that hangs from the highest point in the ceiling. Kind of odd looking, but it keeps picture frame material nice and flat. 

I think it was Mike in Detroit who had his longer clamps stored horizontally across ceiling cross beams. Someone on here made a sort of shallow pocket that hung down from the ceiling about 3 inches and put their clamps in there so they're out of the way and handy. It consisted of a 18 by 48 chunk of 1/2 ply and a couple of pieces of 2x4, 18 inches long, that attach first to a rafter, then you attach the ply. Easy and keeps clamps handy and out of the way, and preserves that precious wall space.

That charging station design is very nice as well. Mine is just on an open shelf, and is always messy. 

One thing that helped with the clutter was building enclosed stands for all the tools so all the accessories and material related to that tool are on shelves inside. Later on, I'd like to put drawers in those stands to give more storage than the shelves presently supply. One of my stands for the drill press started life as an insulated box with a thermostat switch controlling a small light bulb. It contained my shop computer and kept it from freezing during winter. I just can't bring myself to rip the insulation out to put drawers inside, but it would be nice to contain all the DP accessories, bits, etc. that are spread all around the shop now. Not many woodworkers seem to be neatnicks. :wink:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

We can buy paint here if the store is under 50,000 sq ft. Ace Hardware qualifies as well as Benji Moore and Sherwin Williams.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Barb,
> 
> We can buy paint here if the store is under 50,000 sq ft. Ace Hardware qualifies as well as Benji Moore and Sherwin Williams.


No way! Okay guess I'll be sending Ken out for more paint then. Everywhere we've gone, we couldn't get it... but then again, all the paint stores have been closed that we drove by.


----------



## graeme.c.payne (Jun 21, 2017)

Changing the topic a bit, I have a question - how are you liking that Wen bandsaw? I'm looking for a small'ish bandsaw I can put on an empty piece of benchtop, and the Wen is on my short list. 

And in a magical alignment of the stars, my beloved has said something about her maybe making funds available about such a thing! (On the other hand, my ancient grinder is wheezing and a replacement for it may be more urgent - my lathe tools need sharpening!) 

Empty bench tops are a clear sign that more tools are required, right?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@graeme.c.payne I like it, but the blades being the size they are, tend to be harder to find. The reason I wanted it (besides to do the plywood craft shelves) was so Ken could do band saw boxes. So, to get 1/4" or 1/8" blades, and a lot of teeth, I can't just "pick one up" at the local Lowe's or HD. But I do like the saw. However, this one, you have to use the stand that comes with it. Can't put it on a table top unless you can find a way modify it. Ken says it has to do with how the motor is on it? I may be wrong, but we had to attach it to the stand that came with it.

If you really want a band saw, but you also need the grinder, hit up Harbor Freight, get one of theirs, then you might be able to do both with what the "banker" says is available. (I, also, manage the household money, so I know what your other half is saying *grin* )

I'm almost done with what I really need for the shop when it comes to tools, especially since I finally got my spindle sander; right now I'm working on the stands for my bigger tools. I want to free up floor space. I don't like feeling cramped, and I want to have the center-front of the shop free and clear, so we can set up to do big cuts inside for inclement weather, or if we just want to use that area for chillin of an afternoon/evening with the screens up over the doors.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> @graeme.c.payne I like it, but the blades being the size they are, tend to be harder to find. The reason I wanted it (besides to do the plywood craft shelves) was so Ken could do band saw boxes. So, to get 1/4" or 1/8" blades, and a lot of teeth, I can't just "pick one up" at the local Lowe's or HD. But I do like the saw. However, this one, you have to use the stand that comes with it. Can't put it on a table top unless you can find a way modify it. Ken says it has to do with how the motor is on it? I may be wrong, but we had to attach it to the stand that came with it.
> 
> If you really want a band saw, but you also need the grinder, hit up Harbor Freight, get one of theirs, then you might be able to do both with what the "banker" says is available. (I, also, manage the household money, so I know what your other half is saying *grin* )
> 
> I'm almost done with what I really need for the shop when it comes to tools, especially since I finally got my spindle sander; right now I'm working on the stands for my bigger tools. I want to free up floor space. I don't like feeling cramped, and I want to have the center-front of the shop free and clear, so we can set up to do big cuts inside for inclement weather, or if we just want to use that area for chillin of an afternoon/evening with the screens up over the doors.


Can I buy a shop like that on Amazon?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

ranman said:


> Can I buy a shop like that on Amazon?


Randy, I don't have a true garage, so this is as close as I'm gonna get. :smile: Ken's grandparents actually set up a "lounge" on the one side of their garage when he was little. (They had a double bay garage.)Their setup was complete with a set of Bamboo furniture and that green indoor/outdoor carpet. They had a set of screens set up in the garage door opening, so that it was "airy" I guess you could say. It was totally cool. I saw it only once, all set up, but it made an impression. Last summer I made a set of framed screens (similar to theirs) and have them for the two front doors, and one for the side door.

We were given some indoor/outdoor carpet, and as a temporary placement, Ken put it down at the front of my workshop/shed. It's kinda got a home, there, now, I'm thinking, so why not utilize it, as long as I can keep the dust down, which is what we're working on.


----------

